# Ridiculously Hyper?



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

So Sandslash has been CRAZY hyper for the past couple days. I'm pretty sure he just got through quilling and that's why I've seen an increase in activity but can it be anything bad? 

He's wheeling way more and he never used to wheel in the mornings when I was awake but now he does. He'll wheel and wheel, run to the other side of his cage, roll his ball around, run into his litterbox, then run back to the wheel. It looks like a little relay race of sorts. He has to touch everything in his cage before he can return to the wheel. He does this like a million times and then quietly retires to bed. 

When I had him in his hedgiesack last night he was very cozy and was just zonked right out and he sleeps all day so I know he's not some sort of insomniac or anything. 

In summation, he just seems really hyper and I was curious whether I could attribute it to him being ecstatic that there's no longer sharp things pushing their way through his skin or if it could be something worse?

Edit: I just managed to scoop him up and two of his feet are a little bloody. I clipped his toenails yesterday but just barely, I definitely didn't hit the quick. Could he literally be wheeling till his feet bleed? If so, what do i do?

Thanks!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like a normal MALE hedgie to me. I have three young males at the moment and they act this way most of the time. :lol: 
What kind of wheel do you have? Some wheels will cause injury to a hedgies tender feet.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Check out this post I did a little while back. I thought Hercules was going insane, but as it turns out, it's just normal behaviour for them.

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=7336&p=61625&hilit=insane#p61625

Have you had him for long? It could also be that he is settling in and becoming more comfortable with you.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I just received payment for a wheel from a Galvon  
If that's you just wanted to let you know I'm going to the post office to mail your wheel now and i'll email you with the tracking info when it's available.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Galvon, you will love the Carolina Storm Wheel!!! I put in an old Giant Comfort Wheel for one night while adjusting my CSW and my poor little guys feet were swollen the next morning. After putting back the CSW the next night, his feet were back to normal the next morning! It's crazy that only one night could do that, but the right wheel makes all the difference~ especially if you have a marathon running hog like I do!! :lol:


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes haha I did some creeping amoung the forum and found that the CSW is clearly the first choice of hedgemommies. If this hyperness is a permanent condition I decided I should get a comfier wheel for him lol. 

I think it's a comfort wheel he has right now? With the little ridges and the white kinda wire stand? 

Phew, its good to know his behaviour is normal. I thought he finally went crazy. I woke up last night and he had put his ball (which has a bell in it) IN the wheel and was running and all I heard was this JINGLEJINGLEJINGLEJINGLE. He was just ecstatic with all the noise. I didn't have the heart to take the ball away lol. 

And I haven't had him for super long. Like 3 weeks? And he is comfier with me now I think. And I think he just finished quilling as well. Hopefully this means he's settling in!


----------

